# Neww help with my first 5.1 system



## kevcoll (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi folks- hope all is well. I am moving into a new apartment next week and am looking to finally invest in my first 5.1 system. My new apartment is fully wired with Rus Sound wires but due to budget I am going to start only with a 5.1 system in my living room and then 2 outdoor speakers as zone 2 on my roof. I just bought a Denon 3310 receiver and a Harmony 900 Universal Remote to kick of my system. I have a limited budget but would like to try to find some good equipment for below MSRP (clearance or sales). I have heard a lot about Paradigm but cant find anythign below MSRP other than the Paradigm Millenia 200 and 300 Floor Standing Speakers that are about half price at 6ave electornics. The reccomendations I got from somebody who works with Paradigm is Millenia 20's or 30's if wall mounted or 200's or 300's if floor standing. They then suggested a Millenia 20 or 30 as the center speaker and a DSP 3200 subwoofer. For the rears, I would like to do in ceiling speakers since the house is already wired for it... they reccoemnded AMS100 R's. Finally, for the outdoor speakers for my roof they reccomended Paradigm Stylis 270's. i would love to get any and all feedback!

In terms of tv, I am split between a Samsung Plasma or Panasonic Plasma. I am leaning towards Panasonic 50G10 plasma. Again, would love feedback. Thanks!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The old PSB Image line is in closeout right now at dmc-electronics.com or saturday audio exchange. You would be hard pressed to touch such a system with anything else for the price.

http://www.ultimateavmag.com/subwoofers/1204psb/

http://www.goodsound.com/equipment/psb_image_t65.htm

http://www.hometheatersound.com/equipment/psb_t65_c60_s50_subsonic_6i.htm

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/psb_image_t45.htm

http://www.hometheatermag.com/floorloudspeakers/87/

http://www.avrev.com/home-theater-loudspeakers/speaker-systems/psb-image-5.1-speaker-system.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Also have a look at SVSound, They make a fantastic speaker and some of the best subwoofers available.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would definitely go with the Panasonic Plasma. All of the Speakers being discussed are truly excellent.
I have owned many Paradigm Speakers over the years with my first pair of real Speakers being Paradigm 7 SE MK III. 

Years later, I had a Paradigm Reference Studio 100 V.2 (Front and Rear), Studio CC, and Servo 15 V.2
HT that I absolutely loved.

Over the years, I have also owned several PSB Speakers. I owned PSB Stratus Silver i's for a 2 Channel system and adored them. I have also literally helped over a dozen friends build systems based around PSB Image Series Speakers.

I always advocated the Image Series because they offered very comparable performance to Paradigm Speakers without the near impossibility of getting a discount of the Speakers. 

With Paradigm, it is about impossible to get a discount or have them shipped to you. While I think they are great Speakers, when helping friends build systems on a budget, PSB Image Towers provided much more value and comparable performance.

SVS also makes excellent Speakers and are certainly worth your attention. They also have a generous return policy should you not like them.

If possible, I would try to audition the Paradigm and PSB Image Series if there are Retailers in your area. One positive aspect to Paradigm being practically impossible to get discounted or mail ordered is they hold their value quite well should you decide to sell them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I think that Panasonic makes better plasmas in general over Samsung, but really you can't go wrong with either one. I will also second the recommendation for you take a look at SVSound for your surround sound needs. Great, great company!


----------

